# HELP! LED lighting and plants



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I bought a Marineland 29g biowheel with LED's for a family Christmas present. I want to do a planted aquarium and just recently learned that the LED's are NOT good for plants. Does anyone have this aquarium and know if you can change the lights out?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Here is my 10g marineland LED kit I bought 6 months ago and the plants you see are from bulbs so I would think that LED lighting is just fine. 








[/url][/IMG]

and here is my 46G bow front with a marineland LED light.







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thank You So Much!!! This has made me feel so much better!!! Are you just using gravel for your substrate?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

You are most welcome. 

The only time I wouldn't do LED is salt water reef.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

On my 46G yes,
My 10g you see in the picture above was before I got the 46G 
and the 10G is now my hospital/brooding tank.

I now have sand in the 10G. 

up to recently I have always used gravel a substrate.

using sand takes patience
once you rinse the sand carefully then you will need a clarifying agent like bio magnet.
then add water conditioner and plants.
and if you have some seed stock from your LFS or a another friend.
start the cycle.

you can see the blue filter I put in the 46g to seed it with the BB
to keep the cycle going in my 10g after I filed it with water from the 46G
to move the Dalmatian fry over to the 10g


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I plan to start my 29 with eco-complete and all my gravel from my ten. I'm also going to use my filter along with the one that comes with the aquarium, and also all the water


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

So I've heard... I am going to use it anyways but I will not be buying it again.


----------

